# Adobe Flash For Windows 10 Doesn't Work?



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I use both the Chrome and Firefox web browsers, and I noticed that when I went to go and download flash player on firefox that it doesn't load the page to download adobe flash player. Is it not supported in Windows 10 as of yet? There are some things I cannot do in the firefox browser because of it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Adobe combines Flash Player into Windows, similar to Windows 8.

I don't believe its supported at this time.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have windows 10 build 9926 and it's working fine for both FF and chrome.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Adobe Flash player is integrated into Windows 10 and therefor it is unnecessary to install it, it is already there.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I found this link to manually install it with FF...

Download Adobe Flash Player - MajorGeeks

Click on download link from MG, wait for download page to open up, scroll down to download area of page, in the 2nd line for windows select plugin -based browsers and choose "download EXE installer.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Adobe Flash player is integrated into Windows 10 and therefor it is unnecessary to install it, it is already there.



Not for FF.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here flash installed for FF....


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

OK then:

Ever since the last update, if I am playing music on grooveshark, my computer then runs very choppy. This can happen after a while too no matter what I'm doing. Did the latest update release some bugs too?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just a side note - be sure to register all problems with windows feedback because if others are reporting the same, maybe microsoft will do something about it. 

You did not say but is it working in chrome?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah good point I missed that but you can easily download it in Firefox, I have done it many times and Chrome installs with current version of Flash Player in it I understand.


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use chrome as my default browser, and I am in the middle of getting an online business up and running and use firefox for all of my online business stuff.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I go back and forth until I hit a snag then I move to the other one. I never use IE feel like I went back 10 years whenever I have to use it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does your system support the Windows 10 drivers for sound?


----------



## pcdoctor2 (Dec 13, 2011)

It picked up all my drivers.


----------

